# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  IBMA 2018 - Raleigh Roll Call!

## Steve Sorensen

Starting to get excited for a week of non-stop music and merriment in Raleigh, NC.  Sure hope the storms have finally passed!

Sorensen mandolins will be in our regular spot at Booth 100 in the Conference Hall. 

I'll be bringing this new/spec Sorensen VX for your picking delectation --



Steve

----------


## AlanN

You betcha, bro!...and for the next 3 years, at least...yay!

----------

Charles E.

----------


## JimKo

I will be there helping my pal Sam Farris at his Farris Travel Banjo (AKA Tranjo) booth. I'd be real happy if someone stopped by to talk mandos in a banjo environment. As usual, looks like an amazing lineup of performers.

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Shipping cases headed to Raleigh . . .

Steve

----------


## juneman

Hard at work as i write this. Putting the hardware on the four new builds that i will be bringing. Its been a very busy year with the shop renovation and expansion and i have been doing lots of repair work. At one point i was not sure i would be able to do IBMA.
I pushed my repair work schedule till mid october so i could concentrate on the new builds.
I am very happy with the how the new builds turned out. I tried a couple things i have been wanting to experiment with. I will try and post a couple pics over the weekend before we head that way tuesday evening.
This year JUNE mandolins will be in booth 108. 
See ya there!

Walter Johnson
"JUNE" mandolins and guitars

----------


## B381

Its on my calendar.....went last year, had a great time.

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Walt,

So glad you'll make it this year.

These are my flight companions.  Still hanging out waiting for hardware --



Steve

----------

Charles E.

----------


## O. Apitius

Unfortunately, Jody and I will not be attending this year's IBMA show as we have in the previous two years. The amount of red tape involved in bringing our booth furnishings and merchandise is just too heavy a burden to bear. We're looking into ways of overcoming the obstacles for future years.

_Shipping_ a mandolin across the border is fortunately, still no problem. 

Anyway, we will miss meeting friends old and new and wish everyone a great time! Here's a photo of some of the folks we met last year.



Cheers,
Oliver

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Hanging around waiting for the show --



Steve

----------


## MK in NC

I'm glad I spotted this thread before starting a nearly identical one to ask, "Who's coming to Raleigh for IBMA?"

If anyone else plans to chime in, I'm curious about the following:

*Which mandolin players are you excited to hear? Especially newer or less well-known acts?

For those looking for an interesting selfie option not far (2.5-3 miles) from all of the IBMA action, there's a Mandolin restaurant near the corner of Fairview and Oberlin roads. Excellent food, too, in the $20 entree range.

----------

